# generic capstar?



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

I've been using d-earth on Uno, but my roomates dog has fleas now and they seem to be taking over. Shes looking for a cheaper but effective alternative to frontline and plan on ordering fiproguard which has mixed reviews. I just saw this on amazon, its basically a generic version of capstar and has pretty good reviews. Has anyone used it?
Amazon.com: Flea Killer Capsules for Dogs - 57 Mg Nitenpyram Per Capsule ...Same Active Ingredient As Capstar® - 14 Capsules Treat 14 Dogs 25 to 125 lbs: Kitchen & Dining

I understand that this is not like a topical and is for one time use only for instant flea relief, but I might get it just to keep on hand in case fiproguard doesent work.


----------



## Serenaplusjackson (Jun 25, 2017)

We have many problems with fleas where i am. Your link does not work:/ I bought some generic capstar (they call it nitenpyram) from this site called happy pet labs. over the counter was too expensive for me, this was much cheaper. you need to apply it every couple days to make it work
Generic Nitenpyram for Cats and Dogs 12mg or 57mg


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

This is a thread from 2011. They aren't even around here anymore I don't believe...


----------

